# Stagger eats mushrooms and poop.



## Chewbecca (Aug 21, 2009)

YUM.
I decided to cut up a mushroom for Stagger today.
Last time I tried mushroom on him, he didn't much care for it, so I tried a different approach today and cut the pieces REALLY small, and he ate it a little better.

"Oooh, what's this?"







Then he stops and looks up to pose for the camera (right.).






Then it's back to nomming away at the mushrooms:






He then eyes his groovy jacuzzi.







He decides it's time for a swim and drink break.







And of COURSE who wouldn't want to lay in their food dish after a swim???







He decided that he was going to try and hide from me. But I wasn't having any of that.







No hiding today, Mister Stagger Lee:







I guess he remembered that he had some mushrooms to eat.







Oh! But wait!!! What is THAT over on the edge of his enclosure?????
Is that poo??
Yeah. Sometimes Stagger eats his own poop. I know it's normal, but the things he turns down just so he can eat his own poop. I could put a strawberry down in front of him, and he could be munching away, but he'll spot poo somewhere and decide, "Wait, what the heck am _I_ thinking???!!! Why would I want to eat this fat strawberry when there is a tasty turd over there beckoning me???!!!"











He's weird about eating his poo, too.
If I watch him, he'll stop eating it and go burrow.
It's like he's a shameful poop eater.

oh well. Keeps his cage cleaner! hahahaha.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 21, 2009)

What great pics of Stagger Lee. And I always love your narations I can actually see it in his funny sweet little face.


----------



## Isa (Aug 21, 2009)

Stagger Lee is a real cutie  
Like Robyn, I always enjoy your naration, they are always so funny


----------



## treshell (Aug 21, 2009)

Why a "turd "?

Already digested so I cat eat more of other things, can you say Activa. Plus I know where I have been)


----------



## Chewbecca (Aug 21, 2009)

hahaha thanks, guys!

Treshell,
I never thought about it that way!


He's definitely a character!
My son keeps begging me to bring him to school when I pick him up.
It's been too cool the past two days, though.


----------



## Candy (Aug 21, 2009)

Stagger Lee is such a cutie. I love it when you post pictures of him they are always so good. He looks so healthy and happy you're a good tort. mom he is lucky to have you.  Mushrooms are Dale's favorite thing to eat sometimes I have to keep them off the dish so he eats his other vegetables.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 21, 2009)

That was a laugh-out-loud picture series! What a cute little torty Stagger is. Hope he doesn't grow up to be poop-colored.


----------



## Chewbecca (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, ladies!

I've figured out with Stagger, he'll most anything I give him, even things he doesn't much care for if...I hand feed it to him.

But he eats his turds all ON HIS OWN.
I swear. I do NOT hand feed him turds.
hahahahaha.


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 21, 2009)

This is too cute to be enjoyed by TFO only. I suppose you can make a slide show but your narration calls for one of those picture books that you flip pages to make the subject move. 2"x4" and have your voice to come alive with flipping action. Wouldn't that be fun? I'll buy it.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 21, 2009)

obviously this one is a gourmet if he likes turds and mushrooms, lol


----------



## Shelli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mmmm thanks for the TMI poop pictures... hahaha.. umm bless!! 

One of Olive's mostest fav's is mushrooms too although she thinks Stagger got the mushroom jackpot as she doesn't get that much.. poor Olive.. 
So I wanted to tell you I changed Olive's enclosure and then changed it again today so she has two hides separated with a bridge across and now she is like a Stagger wanna be!! Yes she too is entering the tortoise olympics...
I had my arm in her enclosure fixing everything she woke up to see what all the fuss was about and then proceeded to get up and find what I was working on climb, walk across a bridge and go down the other side... and back to bed.. it was too funny!!

Loves them (())


----------

